# Joint Supplements?



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I was wondering if joint supplements were worth the money. Do they actually help support the joints and possibly lower the risk for HD/ED? Especially the dog treats.


----------



## nachtschatten (Sep 22, 2003)

I have only had experience with one product. I work in a clinic, and someone's older dog had passed away and they returned a basically full tub of this product called CT Support. It was winter time and I noticed Angus may have been a little sore just because of the change in temperature. I was given the supplement to try, and I noticed a difference in a week or two. I would say that one product I had experience with worked, and clients have commented the same.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

They don't lower the risk of HD. They do help stave off the development of arthritis, which occurs with things like HD/ED and is the main cause of the dog experiencing actual symptoms. It's not usually the dysplasia that bothers the dog, it's the arthritis that develops due to excess wear and tear from the joint not functioning and fitting together properly. Any condition that can cause breakdown of the joints and the formation of arthritis, from back problems to hip problems to elbow problems to plain old age, can be helped with joint supplements. Though they are most beneficial if the dog is started on them before the arthritis really gets underway. They can't prevent it or reverse it, but can slow down the progress.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There is absolutely no evidence that they can prevent anything. There is evidence that they can help with arthritis once your dog has it though. I know with one of my dogs that had terrible arthritis from elbow dysplasia that giving him joint supplements kept him going for years longer then he would otherwise.


----------

